# Xu hướng móng tay mang dáng hình những đôi giày ballet



## vietmom (29/5/18)

Bạn đã nghe đến xu hướng móng tay giày ballet xinh xắn và thanh lịch bao giờ chưa?
Xu hướng móng tay giày ballet hay rùng rợn hơn – móng tay quan tài là thuật ngữ chỉ kiểu móng tay cực dài, và thay vì nhọn ở đầu như móng tay giày gót nhọn (stiletto nails), thì kiểu móng tay này lại được dũa vuông. Thông thường các cô gái sẽ chọn kỹ thuật đắp móng acrylic thay vì đợi móng tay dài ra. Vì vậy, đây là một trong những kiểu móng đắt đỏ nhất trên thị trường.

Từ phương Đông sang phương Tây, để móng tay dài và trang trí móng lộng lẫy luôn là biểu hiện của sự giàu có, bởi các quý cô sống trong nhung lụa thường ít phải động tay động chân. Từ đó, hình ảnh móng tay dài mang hình ảnh quý tộc, sang trọng trong con mắt của hầu hết mọi người. Những bộ móng xa xỉ của chị em nhà Kardashian là một ví dụ. Công nghệ hiện đại của thế kỷ 21 cho phép phần lớn trong chúng ta không phải lao động nặng nhọc. Nếu bạn đang có ý định đầu tư một bộ móng acrylic cho kỳ nghỉ sắp tới, hãy nghía qua những ý tưởng tuyệt vời dưới đây nhé.

*MŨI GIÀY LẤP LÁNH*
Nền hồng nude trong suốt với kim tuyến ở đầu móng vừa lung linh vừa nhẹ nhàng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*OMBRE THANH LỊCH*
Nếu không muốn quá lộng lẫy, bạn có thể chọn kiểu ombre từ hồng nude sang trắng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*SƠN ĐẦU MÓNG KIỂU PHÁP (FRENCH MANICURE)*
Màu sơn này không bao giờ lỗi thời và phù hợp cho mọi sự kiện.

_

_
_Ảnh: @nailjob/Instagram_​
*SẮC HỒNG THANH LỊCH*
Màu hồng vỏ đỗ đã khuấy đảo giới làm đẹp và thời trang trong suốt năm vừa qua. Bạn có thể tạo điểm nhấn cho bộ móng của mình bằng một hai móng màu hồng kim loại (metallic) trên mỗi bàn tay.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*FRENCH ĐẦU MÓNG SÁNG TẠO*
Những họa tiết đơn giản như thế này ở đầu móng sẽ tạo sự khác biệt mà vẫn giữ được nét sang trọng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @nailjob/Instagram_​
*HOA CÚC*
Họa tiết hoa đơn giản luôn đánh cắp trái tim phái đẹp.

_

_
_Ảnh: @szpiegasia/Instagram_​
*OMBRE HỒNG VÀ XANH*
Xanh turquois và hồng là hai màu sắc rực rỡ thường thấy trên các bộ móng mùa hè.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*BẦU TRỜI TUYẾT*
Trang trí những bông tuyết trên nề xanh da trời cũng là một ý tưởng tuyệt vời.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*MÓNG TAY NHÁM OMBRE*
Độ nhám của kiểu sơn này sẽ làm bộ móng của bạn trông khác biệt hoàn toàn. Thiết kế hoa hồng trắng vô cùng nữ tính điểm xuyết nhẹ nhàng trên móng tay giày ballet của bạn.

_

_
_Ảnh: @sabrina_ils/Instagram_​
*HỌA TIẾT SÁNG TẠO*
Khi đã quá chán ngán với những màu sơn trung tính, bạn hãy thử một màu nóng cùng nhiều phụ kiện kết hợp hài hòa. Những thiết kế móng tay như vậy cần bàn tay và con mắt của một nghệ sĩ thực thụ.

_

_
_Ảnh: @vo.tino/Instagram_​
*ĐÍNH HẠT LẤP LÁNH*
Sơn màu nhũ và đính hạt sẽ chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cùng bạn tỏa sáng tại các bữa tiệc tưng bừng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*HỌA TIẾT VẰN HỔ*
Kết hợp nhiều màu sắc cùng tông sẽ làm bộ móng của bạn cực kỳ thú vị.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*GATSBY VĨ ĐẠI*
Màu đen và màu kim loại vàng sẽ đưa bạn trở về Thập niên 20 hoàng kim của nước Mỹ, nơi những bữa tiệc xa hoa mà Gatsby tổ chức để gây sự chú ý đến nàng Daisy – tình yêu của đời chàng.

_

_
_Ảnh: @lollos_naglar/Instagram_​
*DẢI NGÂN HÀ*
Thiết kế này có làm bạn liên tưởng ngay đến dòng chảy của những vì tinh tú trong vũ trụ vĩ đại ngoài kia không?

_

_
_Ảnh: @szpiegasia/Instagram_

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

nếu bạn đang có ý định đầu tư một bộ móng acrylic cho kỳ nghỉ sắp tới, hãy nghía qua những ý tưởng tuyệt vời dưới đây nhé


----------

